# Tilt Steering Wheel



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I Want tilt steering in my 1968 Tempest. I have located locally a tilt
column out of a 1968 Olds Cutless working 100%. I can get it for 150.00
Is it a direct bolt up and isnt that a good price?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes and yes.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree What he said. You can also get tilt columns from some of the restoration houses, I think Ames has them, but they're over $500. 

Bear


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

hate to steal this topic but who has the best tilts for 66 and 67 coulumn shift cars? id be intrested in the future putting a 67 tilt in my 66, 67 is energy absorbing so it be a nice safety upgrade to.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I picked up my steering column today and after I got it home I noticed it does not have the position indicator on the column to tell you what gear your in. Yikes oh well its a powerglide 
not that many choices anyway


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

PAR4N1: you have a floor shift column. These typically go from $200-$450 and up at swap meets, etc. You could trade it for a less valuable column shift application and get a little pocket change, to boot.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Geeteeohguy It has the shifter on the column but no position indacator. I sure hope it realy came out of a 68. No reason not to believe him. He had the car for sale a week ago with the column still in the car. I asked about bucket seats and he stated it had a bench seat. I'll look for some part numbers and take a few picts


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I found just one little number on the entire column - C08 
For what it's worth here are a few pictures perhapse it may help
Pictures by par4n1 - Photobucket


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

SInce it's an Olds column, it probably had an in dash shift indicator, which was cable operated like in later cars. No quadrant on the top of the column like Pontiac A bodies had. You might be able to add one, but the pointer is part of the collar, and you'd have to fab somehting. Hard to make it look factory, unless you grabbed the collar off of another column. It looks like '68 Olds to me, judging by the knobs...


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks I had the same idea with the collar ring. I was able to confirm the steering wheel is a 68 Cutless so I will hook up up as soon as the floor pans are completed


----------

